# Fun with phantoms



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*I just finished up these fellas. Faces, arms and hands are all made from scratch. Monster mud covered sheets over pvc and chicken wire for the bodies. These boys should look cool with a Spirit toxic green fire and ice led spotlight*


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

These are such great characters!!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are quite wonderful. They will be uber-creepy in the dark!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Man, those are badA$$!
Love em!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monstrous!:jol: Those will definitely look fabulous with fire and ice lighting.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job on those guys. A real inspiration


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice & creepy


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wire coat hangers courtesy of Drevilstein


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Those are awesome! Did you do a glow in the dark something on them too? Great work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total Awsssss!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Longmont Haunt said:


> Those are awesome! Did you do a glow in the dark something on them too? Great work!


Thanks everyone. I'm pleased with the way they came out.
No, not glow in the dark paint. There's a layer of fluorescent green though. I plan on having a green effects light shining on them. Spirit Halloween makes one that'll look great


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> I plan on having a green effects light shining on them. Spirit Halloween makes one that'll look great


By the way, the Big Lots had a few of the fire and ice spotlights for $20, which looks about $10 cheaper than Spirit. I got one of the rotating ghost projector ones, but I saw the others. I think they were Gemmy also, fwiw.

Cheers!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work on the ghoulish phantoms


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

:jol:Menacing looking phantoms!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are so very creepy. I agree they'll look killer with your green fire and ice spotlight.
Great execution.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Those are so very creepy. I agree they'll look killer with your green fire and ice spotlight.
> Great execution.


Just gotta wait a couple months for Spirit to open to get one. I have a couple of the red ones and they look awesome for fire effects.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

These are sick. I really like the contrast on the cloaks.


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

Those fellas are seriously spooky. Excellent job! How long did they take to complete?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

jud said:


> Those fellas are seriously spooky. Excellent job! How long did they take to complete?


Looooong time. There were a lot of steps involved, especially the faces and hands.


----------



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

These are awesome! I love the colors....very spooky.


----------

